# St Malachy's church - Liverpool - sep 2010 -



## georgie (Sep 1, 2010)

after id explored my old school in knew i couldnt just walk away without at least trying to get inside here

id recieved a txt in the morning telling me that demo had started on the school (a bit later than already sheduled) so i decided to go check it out.

sure enough demo has started (on the infant block) so i dropped by and sat outside watching them tear it down for a bit until i decided sod it now or never i had to see inside this church so i went away and came back a little while later.....

a while later and after scanning around the church i had a little plan and put it into practise with a few hours to spare until i was meeting up with kevsy21 to go mooching round liverpool i gave it a shot ......high viz/hard hat/safety boots (details in the last pic)

not much i know its pretty much stripped and ready to go but theres so many memories for me in this place









sure enough demo had started












my first glimpse as i entered inside .....last time i was in here was for the leavers mass 1988..
the upper gallery was for the school choir it surprisingly still had the organ there along with the rope for ringing the church bell 
the 2 doors boarded up to the right of the picture was the access from the school to the church but after the church closed 9yrs ago the doors were taken off and boarded up 






this was where you got baptised its long been stripped but this made for a rather nice photo






confession booths 






the room to the right of this pic at the back was for parents with kids and if they started crying during service they would go in here and closed the door so they wernt disturbing everybody else...there was an raised alter just where i was standing and now its been removed it shows some of the building original floor tilling






this was the front entrance it was closed off not long after i started on the grounds of health and safety the stairs leading up was deemed to steep for the likes of the elderly so they closed that and used a side door instead (can be seen in the first pic although they dont look as steep in that)






not many reminders left lying round apart from this little inscription






nice peely paint 






the upper gallery/choir area im sure this wasnt an original feature although it was there when i used to go the school it seems odd with the way the windows are












church organ...this was a really nice find






gallery looking left






and dead ahead












hes behind you.....









St Malachy's 1910-2010​


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good pics m8,well done for getting in and documenting it,shame its getting demolised.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2010)

Like the school, that must have been sad for you to see it like that and about to go. Some rather nice details in there. Beautiful pics, georgie.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 16, 2010)

Gorgeous, i remember passing this years ago and wondering if they were ever gonna do it up, i now know the answer to that..


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 16, 2010)

Great if sad explore,they seem to be closing a lot of churches these days,I can think of four off the top of my head that look like they're awaiting their Judgement day.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 17, 2010)

Two explores for the price of one. Bargain.

Im really suprised that nobody has absconded with that organ. It looks intact and my sources tell me that old electric organs are worth mega coin.


----------



## VicMar1 (Nov 3, 2014)

*St Malachy, Liverpool*

Hi Everyone, About two years ago I began researching my rather dysfunctional family background specifically because I now have the time to do so and the expansion of available knowledge that can be gained from having "t'internet". Sadly I seem to be just getting there just too late for so many things it would appear.
To illucidate, I began for obvious reasons,with my late Mothers history,God rest her soul. She,like many others of her age,born 1910 onwards,,never spoke of the horrors and struggles that they went through.
The deprivation,the 'court' housing they were forced by circumstance to live in (and feel fortunate ?),the Great War and the horrors that followed when the Men (the lucky ones,that is) returned and found not very much was left for them.
Women, had by neccessity,taken over the jobs normally given to Men and the Employers didnt want their wage bills to be increased ? Then the great depression followed by World War 2 made sure that no-one got any ideas above their station and throughout it all was the constant threat and shame of the Work House.
On only a handful of occasions she mentioned her Brother who had joined up in 1914 and was "killed in Flanders","never found" and "Menin Gate" ? I now know the full story.
William was born in Exeter St in April 1894 and as a R/C I believe he would have been baptised at the nearest Church which was *St Malachy*,a search of t'internet brought me here because of 'Georgies' post of the School and Churches demolition in 2010.
It would appear from his post that he may be a local and he states "St Malachy 1910 - 2010" ??
The records of B,M & Ds for this church begin in 1904 but I also have an ordnance survey map of the area dated 1896 that shows quite clearly that the Church indeed existed then.
Is there anybody out there who can give a clue to its complete history ?
I would have liked to have added this to Georgys original thread with his absolutely marvellous but saddening,photos but..... as that thread is closed !
Sadder still is that when the Church closed and became a part of the School, its parish was then transferred to St Patricks nearby where it too suffered a similar fate.
I discovered also that another member ofthe family was born during 1910 in Howley St. Kirkdale and at the first opportunity a week or so later I went to where the Local A-Z indicated I would find it only to find the bulldozers had completed their task and were actually still in view.
When I discover how to implant the photos in posts I will do so. (Sorted I think?)





Ho Hum thats the illusion of progress in this day & age I suppose ?
Ever feel that history is sorta repeating itself with soup kitchens and food banks all over the place ?


----------



## night crawler (Nov 4, 2014)

Always sad to see a church end up like that and being demolished. Nicley captured & recorded


----------

